

Excuse Me, May I Have Your Seat? (The Other Milgram Experiment) - chaosmachine
http://www.nytimes.com/2004/09/14/nyregion/14subway.html?_r=1&ex=1096182581&ei=1&en=94045b6c2b736591

======
ivanstojic
I find Milgram very interesting, but I've never heard of this particular
experiment. What is really thought provoking to me is how social mores dictate
behavior such as this.

In my home country of Croatia, for instance, it is completely normal to ask
someone for their seat. If the person doing the asking is older, it's almost a
given that the person being asked will give up the seat without much thinking
or comments.

I wonder now: can a few thousand miles make such difference in personal
interaction?

------
Pyrodogg
I get a login screen.

Can access it through Google though.

